# Login Server down ?



## Frikasor (10. November 2012)

Hi hat auch jmd das Problem das beim Login Versuch es beim Laden der Heldenliste nich weitergeht?

Versuch schon ne Weile mich einzuloggen aber bis zum Laden der Heldenliste gehts nur dann passiert nix mehr -.-


----------



## Caps-lock (10. November 2012)

Wenn du die offiziellen Foren lesen würdest, würdest du wissen, dass Blizz Probleme hat.
Aber einmal alle paar Monate darf auch Blizzard mal seinen Dienst für ein paar Stunden nicht zur Verfügung stellen (abgesehen von Wartungsarbeiten).


----------



## Magicelf (10. November 2012)

Es bestehen derzeit Probleme beim Laden der Heldenliste, Betrachten von Spielerprofilen aus der Kontaktliste im Spiel (Fehler 316921) sowie Probleme beim Erhalten von Erfolgen (Fehler 28010). Unsere Techniker überprüfen dies und werden sie schnellstmöglich beheben. Sobald wir Neuigkeiten haben, werden wir sie hier mitteilen. Sämtliche anderen Beiträge zu diesem Thema werden geschlossen. Habt bitte Geduld


http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/5847956879


----------

